# OS Medienbibliothek



## Neurodeamon (6. April 2005)

Kennt jemand von Euch eine Open Source Medienbibliothek?
Meine bisherigen Recherchen ergeben ein ernüchterndes Bild. Vorhandene gute Lösungen kosten ab 1.500 Euro aufwärts, was nicht wirklich wünschenswert ist - ich setze mich lieber einige Tage/Wochen an ein OS Medienbibliothek System und bringe es selbst zum laufen. Kostenlose Varianten habe ich bisher gar nicht gefunden (bzw. hießen die nur so, sind aber nicht wirklich eine Medienbibliothek.

Im Großen und Ganzen geht es um eine simple Foto-Bibliothek: Bildverwaltung in Kategorien, mit Kommentaren, EXIF, etc.
Bildsuche idealerweise per HTTP im Intra-/Extranet.

Wenn jemand etwas in der Richtung kennt, lasst es mich wissen


----------



## Cornald (7. April 2005)

Moin, eine reine Bibliothek kenn ich auch nicht, was aber nichts heissen muß   
Die Web-Fähigkeit hast du bei einigen Web-Gallerien, z.B.:
Gallery

oder:
Coppermine

Bei beiden kannst du auch Kategorien etc. verwenden,  nur ob das deinem Einsatzzweck entspricht weiß ich nicht genau. OS ist aber Linux bzw. ein Webserver, oder?


----------

